# Awesome Concert in Piedmont Triad North Carolina Big Metal Concert Charlotte, NC



## Xiphos68 (Feb 2, 2009)

There is going to be a big Metal Concert upcoming in Febuary, 21 in Charlotte, North Carolina. 
Tickets cost 6$ dollars if you buy before the show day.
8$ dollars at the door.
The bands are Becoming the Archetype, Onward to Olympas, and Bloodline Severed.

I can tell you that Becoming the Archetype is a huge heavy metal band.
Bloodline Severed upcoming metal band They play six strings and seven strings. Great Perfomers.
Onward to Olympas is a heavy metal band to. 

I can tell you mostly that Bloodline Severed will give you a show. Each show I've been to have been awesome and loud!

I can tell you also Becoming the Archetype has recorded with someone from Demon Hunter. There the biggest band that will be there.

Special Guests Rest Assured, Despite My Failure, and Pandora's Nightmare.

All these bands are Heavy Metal Christian bands. They are awesome performers and heavy metal guys so come and hang out. Here are some of the bands websites and info. You might have to copy and paste in the URL.

So hope to see yall there.

Bloodline Severed's Bloodline Severed-BTA SHOW FEB.21st*Get ur Tickets on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Becoming the Archetype Becoming The Archetype *Buy Dichotomy Now!* on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads



Pandoras Nightmare Pandoras Nightmare on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads




The Place were the concert will be held is

730 Oakland Road
Charlotte, NC 28255

Doors @ 5:00
[email protected] 6:00


----------

